# how to update my n73 software at home



## hskpunjabi (Oct 24, 2009)

hi friends,i have nokia n73 and its warranty is over,so here are no free software refresh from nokia care, my phone is running very slow,i have spent Rs. 300 for  refreshing software a month ago.....and i don't want to spend any more money.......i have tried updating my phone few months ago...but after downloading updates(about 95 mb's) when they were being installed i got error like " usb cable is not working"....i don't remember properly...........

so what should i do....i have installed opera mini , and Mr. lock software only....and about 1 gb out of 2 gb card is filled........what is the problem ...also i have to use speaker phone otherwise sound is difficult to hear....


----------



## sri535 (Oct 24, 2009)

use this  software below and update
*www.nokia.co.uk/get-support-and-software/download-software/device-software-update


----------

